# Amazing BW portrait photos



## kznsq (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi,

I'm not a profi, but these photos are very cool!
Maybe HDR? Or Photoshop manual tuning? Please give me an advise!
Ex-Drill Sergeant Travels The Country Finding And Photographing Homeless Veterans


----------



## KmH (Feb 15, 2014)

Look at the Dragan Effect - Dragan effect tutorial - Bing


----------



## kznsq (Feb 16, 2014)

KmH said:


> Look at the Dragan Effect - Dragan effect tutorial - Bing



Thank you!


----------

